# Nat Sherman Suave Roosevelt Torpedo Cigar Review - Fantastic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This one pf my favorite mild cigars. Probably one of the best tasting cigars out there, but the bitter oils seep through. I can easily recommend ...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Suave Roosevelt Torpedo Cigar Review - Fantastic


----------

